# 2011 MILITARY WORLD GAMES - RIO DE JANEIRO - BRAZIL



## JR Nazareth (Sep 1, 2009)

ABOUT THE GAMES 


*Presentation*

The CISM 5th Military World Games will be the greatest military sports event ever in Brazil. They will take place in the city of Rio de Janeiro in July 2011, and will gather about 7 thousand participants. There will be approximately 4,900 athletes and 1,800 delegates from more than 100 countries. The competition will comprise 20 sports, some of them appearing for the first time in military world games, such as beach volleyball. Brazil is to participate with 250 athletes, and will be represented in all sports.

In May, 2007, during the meeting of the International Military Sports Council in Oagadugu (Burkina Faso/Africa), Brazil was chosen to host the CISM 5th Military World Games. The country competed with Turkey for the right to hold the Games. In the final judgment, the big sports infrastructure already implemented in Rio for the Pan-American Games, besides the Brazilian expertise at holding major events and the support granted to the Project by the brazilian authorities were decisive for the Brazilian victory.

*History *

The Military World Games were created by CISM, and take place every four years, in the year preceding the SummerOlympic Games. The first competition was held in Rome, in 1995. More than 4,000 athletes from 93 countries competed in 17 different sports. The next Games were held in Zagreb (Croatia, 1999), Catania (Italy, 2003) and Hyderabad (India, 2007). In all, 16,000 athletes participated in those competitions.

*CISM *
The International Military Sports Council was created in 1948, shortly after the end of World War II, by five countries: Belgium, Denmark, France, Luxembourg and Holland. CISM was born within a spirit of pacifism and integration of the nations, after the conflicts that swept Europe in the first half of the twentieth century. Today, CISM has 130 member countries of all continents. It gathers more than 1 million athletes around the world. It is the third most important sports entity of the world, only surpassed by the Fédération Internationale de Football Association (FIFA) and the International Olympic Committee (IOC).

*CDMB*

The Brazilian Military Sports Commission (CDMB) represents Brazil before the CISM. The CDMB was created in 1956. Its headquarters is in Brasília, the capital city of Brazil. CDMB belongs to the structure of the Ministry of Defense, and its mission is to organize and conduct, with the collaboration of the Single Forces, the sports competitions among the Armed Forces. CDMB is also assigned with the responsibility of making proposals, norms and procedures concerning the military sports activities.


http://www.rio2011.com.br


----------



## JR Nazareth (Sep 1, 2009)

SPORTS 

TRACK & FIELD / FENCING / SWIMMING / MODERN PENTATHLON / SHOOTING / BASKETBALL / FOOTBALL (SOCCER) / ORIENTEERING / NAVAL PENTATHLON / TRIATHLON / BOXING / SAILING / PARACHUTING / AERONAUTICAL PENTATHLON / BEACH VOLLEYBALL / EQUESTRIAN / JUDO / MILITARY PENTATHLON / TAEKWONDO / VOLLEYBALL


----------



## JR Nazareth (Sep 1, 2009)

Pão-de-Açúcar (Sugar Loaf) Center comprises Parque do Flamengo and Copacabana Beach, two of the most beautiful areas in Rio de Janeiro. They will be the venues for the competitions of Triathlon, Sailing, Marathon and Beach Volleyball. Parque do Flamengo lies at the edge of Guanabara Bay, and is connected to the Marina da Glória. It is located in an green area of 1,200,000 m² at the seaside, with lots of space for the practice of sports. The sands of Copacabana Beach have a tradition of hosting sports competitions, especially, beach volleyball.


----------



## ReiAyanami (May 14, 2008)

seriously now, how many games are stalking the Olympics without any purpose? IOC must do something if they don't want to diminish the movement....


----------



## artnaz (Mar 7, 2007)

nossa!!!! o fundo de tela do site dos jogos é o estádio do Dragão??


----------



## Andres_Maz (Jan 21, 2006)

Military world games? WTF!!


----------



## JR Nazareth (Sep 1, 2009)

Andres_Maz said:


> Military world games? WTF!!


In the games .. Olympic sports are played and military 
The objective of the Games is to promote peace between the armed forces of participating countries ....


----------



## AndreÇB (Jan 31, 2007)

JR Nazareth said:


> In the games .. Olympic sports are played and military


What?


----------



## hngcm (Sep 17, 2002)

I guess he was trying to say that olympic sports are played by the militaries of various countries.


----------



## JR Nazareth (Sep 1, 2009)

*No....

Sports combinets:

Olympic and Military Tactics 


*Olympic Sports*

Example: Swimming / BOXING / BASKETBALL ....

*Military Sports*

Example: NAVAL PENTATHLON / PARACHUTING / 
TRACK & FIELD ....


----------



## Bobby3 (Jun 26, 2007)

Basically, it's the Olympic sports and then three disciplines special to the military games based on military tactics.

It also has Golf, which as of now, isn't in the IOC program.


----------



## Bobby3 (Jun 26, 2007)

Basically, it's the Olympic sports and then three disciplines special to the military games based on military tactics.

It also has Golf, which as of now, isn't in the IOC program.


----------



## 1GLAU (Feb 23, 2010)

Rio is definitely in vogue :banana:


----------

